# ice chest caddy, opinions wanted



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

I built this small container for a friend of mine, what he wanted it for was to use in his cooler for snacks, sandwiches, etc. As everyone knows sandwiches tend to get soggy in most containers while laying in icey water. He swears by this container, states all his snacks stay dry and not soggy. He tells me the caddy stays put in his cooler and doesn't tip over.

I'm interested in your opinions?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

For a cheap solution you can find a small waste basket and place that inside your cooler to keep snacks dry.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks nice but looks like it wouldn't be cheap enough for a consumer to buy to make it worth it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks heavy


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

bill said:


> looks heavy


and bullet proof ...... for those discerning people with unusual taste ...... now brought to you by capt. H industries ..... armor plated lunch boxes ...

.


----------



## Capt Hardhead (Aug 19, 2016)

*RE*

Snapperlicious, kinda what I was thinking, just wanted get some input on this, thank you.

Bill, its made of aluminum, is not very heavy, but heavy enough to stay in place though. Thanx for your input.

I appreciate everyones input, I am always looking for different things to build.


----------

